# endlers



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

I know what endlers are and what they look like. But are they guppies or what? I've heard them called endler's guppies, but what are they really?:fish9:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are related. Guppies being Poecilia reticulata and endlers Poecillia wingii.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Endlers are a wild fish. Guppies have been bred into fancy varieties for years. They will interbreed readily and some lines of fancy guppies have endler blood.


----------



## allllien (Apr 6, 2012)

Does anyone know if endlers can have blue colorings without any red? I bought a feeder fish that I thought was an Endler but it has more of a clear, round tail and 2 little black dots on its sides with peacock-blue coloring around the edge of the black dots. I'm trying to breed it to gambusia in an outdoor tub pond just to see what results.. Doesn't look like a Japan blue guppy either but I can't find a pic of anything similar -sorry I dont have a photo, but he's small like an endler.


----------

